# Online videos don't load completely



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

They will load about a third to half way then stop. This happens in all 3 browsers I use: Google Chrome, Firefox, IE. 
I cleared the cookies, saved temp. internet files but this doesn't help. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have high speed internet? Is your connection reliable? Do you have any other computers in your house? Does the same thing happen to them?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have DSL, 5Mbits I think. It has always been reliable until a week ago when I began using youtube for music videos. I had at one time too many browsers and browser windows open at once, so I thought that maybe the temporary buffer is full and this is causing new videos to stop from loading completely. I tried to clear the buffer by clearing everything in history, cookies, temp. internet files etc. This was no help. 
My internet connection is wireless and secured. I have one roommate who shares the same connection. I don't know yet whether the same thing has been happening to him but it's a good q. to ask.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah ask him. If the same is happening to him, call your internet provider. If not, then (depending on what OS you use) there are different tools you can use to help you


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Infexxion said:


> Yeah ask him. If the same is happening to him, call your internet provider. If not, then (depending on what OS you use) there are different tools you can use to help you


He says it works ok for him. Is there anything else that I can do? I am having trouble with all online videos and audios. They load a little bit then stop, sometimes I can drag the progress marker a little ahead of the already loaded portion and the video/audio will run again for sometime. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know, the same thing happened to me a while ago. I would check youtube and the vids would load halfway and then stop completely. I didnt get why it did this and i did try a lot of things to fix the problem without any success. Then i decided to uninstall my firewall and for some reason the vids worked completely after that. 

Try uninstalling your firewall(if you have one) and delete the folder completely, then check if the videos fully load once the firewall is gone(you'll need to reboot after uninstall, of course). If they do work after, you can try reinstalling your firewall again and see it if still works then.

It might not be your problem, but it does sound like what happened to me before. 
Other than that you can scan for virusses and spyware and see if anything comes up.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i get the feeling that youtube is starting to slow down its downloads, so they didn't waste so much bandwidth on unfinished videos. like sometimes i'd start watching a vid, it would completely download, and then i'd stop watching it after some small fraction of it. 

so if they wanted to save bandwidth, they could try to keep the amount of video downloaded more current, and to do that, they first have to figure out a good rate for your system, which might require bumping up against the edge of playability for a while. 

anyway, that's my theory - it's been okay lately though.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I switched off the firewall, this didn't help. The virus scan didn't find anything. Next step, I am told is to reinstall the entire operating system. This takes 6 hours so I won't be bothering with this, instead I will use the school computer lab for video/audio.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

dont watch vids from shady porn sites man, they stop like that so they can hack you


----------

